# Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!



## TrippleA (22. Februar 2009)

*Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Servus,

der ständige Zugriff von Vista x64 auf meine Festplatte geht mehr echt auf den Sack. Leider ist meine Seagate keine leise Samsung, daher sind die ständigen Klack-Geräusche echt zum Ausrasten.

*Ich gebe auf!*

Ich habe alles probiert, um Windows dazu zu bringen, nicht mehr auf der HD rumzupfuschen:

- Indexdienst deaktiviert
- Autodefragmentierung deaktiviert
- Windows Defender deaktiviert
- Superfetch deaktiviert
- Systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert
- Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktiviert (hat aber mit dem HD-Zugriff nix zu tun)
- Sicherheitscenter deaktiviert (das auch nicht, ich weiß)

Der PC dient nur zum Spielen, ich brauche diesen ganzen Mist nicht. Es ist unglaublich, wie sehr mich Vista nervt. Dieses Betriebssystem ist so abgrundtief schlecht, das gibt es gar nicht. Gott sei Dank habe ich einen Mac mit Mac OS X zum *ernsthaften* Arbeiten - ich würde sonst ausflippen. Windows XP ist gegen Vista die göttliche Offenbarung. Nur wegen DX 10 muss ich dieses Drecksvista benutzen. Danke M$!

Nun, back2topic: Wenn jmd weiß, was ich noch gegen das ständige Rattern tun kann, der möge bitte schreiben. Thx!


----------



## Falcon (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt sagen muss, aber das ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
Was bitte kann Vista dafür, wenn Du eine klackernde HDD hast? Meine Seagates klackern nicht.

Und auf eine System-Festplatte muss nunmal mehr oder weniger ständig zugegriffen werden.

Der Indizierung arbeitet auch nur die ersten paar Stunden/Tage nach einer Windows Installation. Und Superfetch lernt immer wieder dazu.

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, was Du mit diesem "Rant"-Posting bezwecken willst? Und Windows XP im Vergleich zu Vista als Offenbarung hinzustellen ist wohl ein schlechter Witz. XP ist mittlerweile einfach nur veraltet, weniger Stabil und technisch veraltet.

Achja: Falls meine Antwort auf deine Frage nicht klar wurde: Tu Dir (und im Endeffekt uns allen) einen Gefallen, lösch die Vista Partition und bleib bei Deinem tollen Mac OS...


----------



## hyperionical (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Der Ton war wirklich ein bissl übertreiben, den seit SP1 ist Vista ein gutes BS, und braucht auch den Vergleich mit XP nicht fürchten. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Ansonsten mal was zum Topic, sind das laute Klackgeräusche, welche einen baldigen Festplattenexitus ankündigen oder meinst du damit die leisen Zugriffsgeräusche. Ich habe nämlich an meinem Maximus II Formula eine Kontrollleuchte füe HDD-Aktivität und die läuft nach Abschaltung des Indexdienstes nur wenn ich arbeite (Systemaktivität ausgenommmen, die erzeugt aber aufgrund der wenigen Zugriffe keinerlei hörbare Geräuschbelastung).


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

@TrippleA
Schau einfach mal zum Zeitpunkt des Festplattenzugriffs in den Taskmanager(Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen). 
Dort wirst dann anhand hoher CPU Auslastung beim jeweiligen Prozess sehen ob es an einem Windows Dienst oder gar an einem im Hintergrund arbeitenden Programm liegt.
Kannst auch den Prozessexplorer dazu nehmen, der ist noch ein Zacken ausführlicher.


----------



## TrippleA (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

@Falcon: Wenn einem die Meinung eines Anderen nicht passt, dann stempelt man die natürlich gleich als "Schwachsinn", ist klar. Pass mal auf, dass du keinen Schwachsinn schreibst:
1. Es dürfte klar sein, dass ich keine Seagate von Anno 2000 habe. Das "Klackern" ist natürlich sehr, sehr leise. Aber es ist hörbar und es STÖRT mich, wenn es ständig auftritt. Außerdem ist es selbstverständlich einleuchtend, dass Lautheit immer sehr subjektiv ist.
2. Was erklärst du mir die Arbeitsweise der Indizierung, obwohl ich selbige gar nicht brauche?
3. Was erklärst du mir die Arbeitsweise von Superfetch, obwohl ich selbiges gar nicht brauche? Ich schalte meinen PC ein, starte das Spiel. Und wenn ich mit dem Spielen fertig bin, schalte ich den PC wieder ab.
4. Wenn selbst Ballmer sagt, dass Vista Müll ist (sinngemäß), dann ist XP wohl sehr viel besser.
5. Dein Textverständnis = 0. Ich bin nicht gegen Windows angegangen, sondern nur gegen Vista. Also hör bitte auf Mac OS zu bashen.
6. Bitte halte dich aus meinen Threads fern, wenn du nichts SINNVOLLES beitragen kannst.

@hyperionical: Es sind nur die Zugriffsgeräusche. Außerdem blinkt die HDD-Leuchte ständig. Vista schreibt also irgendwas drauf rum. Und zwar auch dann, wenn ich NICHT am PC arbeite.

@SpaM_BoT: Schon gemacht, ist immer das svchost.exe.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

SVCHOST ist nur der Host für die Dienste, die darunter laufen. Wie der Name schon sagt.
Mit dem Processexplorer kannst du dir die Services anzeigen lassen, die unter diesem svchost laufen, so kannst du herausbekommen, wer da wirklich Ärger macht. Falls es dich noch interessiert.


----------



## steinschock (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Ich bin mit Vista echt zufrieden, 

bis auf das selbe Problem.

Mein Pc läuft 4-5 Std. am tag und ich schau gerne Filme über den PC.
Hab auch deshalb ne Wakü.(leise)

Bei mir rattert es auch alle 1-2 tage bis zu 1,5Std. Auch alles abgeschaltet was geht.
Ich finde es auch sehr bevormundend das Vista/MS über mein PC bestimmt.

Das sich jemand wenn er genervt ist etwas aufregt find ich i.O., Post 2     ist unnütz und auch teils falsch.

Werde mir mal die Prozesse  anschauen aber in Kürze werde ich mir ne SSD zulegen.


----------



## TrippleA (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Danke steinschock!

OctoCore: Dank auch an dich. Wie ich gesehen habe, war die Systemwiederherstellung nicht deaktiviert, sondern nur anders eingestellt. Jetzt sollte sie aber wirklich aus sein. Habe nur das Gefühl, dass es das noch nicht war, obwohl gerade jetzt mal etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist. ^^


----------



## Sash (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

hm ich hab ne seagate. sogar 2. und die sind beide super leise. und ich hab vista 64bit. und bin auch damit zufrieden. hd zugriffe sind bei windows normal, egal ob xp oder vista. nur ich nehm sie nicht wahr. selbst die leisen lüfter sind lauter wie die hd..


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Also bei mir ist das Festplatten gearbeite nur einige Tage nach der Vista Installation furchtbar. Dann wird es besser.

BTW: Mir braucht hier keiner zu erzählen von wegen: Samsung sind leise Platten,Seagate sind leise Platten etc....->*Quatsch* Es gibt von jedem Hersteller laute und leise Platten.


----------



## Falcon (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*



TrippleA schrieb:


> @Falcon: Wenn einem die Meinung eines Anderen nicht passt, dann stempelt man die natürlich gleich als "Schwachsinn", ist klar.
> 4. Wenn selbst Ballmer sagt, dass Vista Müll ist (sinngemäß), dann ist XP wohl sehr viel besser.
> 5. Dein Textverständnis = 0. Ich bin nicht gegen Windows angegangen, sondern nur gegen Vista. Also hör bitte auf Mac OS zu bashen.



Das was Du da im ersten Posting abgeliefert hast, ist keine Meinung sondern eine Hasstirade.
Und meine einzige Antwort darauf war/ist, wenn Dir Vista nicht taugt, dann benutz doch dein hochgelobtes Mac OS, wenn Du meinst, das bei Apple eh alles besser ist...

Ballmer hat das nie gesagt. Er hat nur zugegeben, dass Vista finanziell (!!!) hinter den Erwartungen liegt.
Vista ist ein hervorragendes Betriebssystem, dass das veraltete XP in allen Punkten übertrifft.

Und Irgendwas scheinst Du ja falsch zu machen, denn bei mir schreibt Windows eben NICHT ständig auf den Systemplatten rum. Das haben ja auch andere hier im Thread bestätigt.

Ausserdem ist ein hörbares Klackern nie normal. Festplattenzugriffe hören sich nicht nach "Klackern" an, zumindest bei Platten die nicht kurz vor dem Exitus stehen.



steinschock schrieb:


> Das sich jemand wenn er genervt ist etwas aufregt find ich i.O., Post 2     ist unnütz und auch teils falsch.



Er darf sich ja ruhig darüber aufregen. Aber nicht in dieser Form, die meines Erachtens nach vollkommen unangebracht ist. Und was bitte soll an meinem Posting oben falsch sein?


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Ich bitte alle Beteiligten Vorschläge zur Lösung des Problems vom Threadersteller zu machen. Diskussionen, ob Vista gut, schlecht oder sonst was ist, gehören hier nicht zum Thema. Ich bitte das zu Unterlassen.

Back to topic!


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*



TrippleA schrieb:


> Habe nur das Gefühl, dass es das noch nicht war, obwohl gerade jetzt mal etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist. ^^



Dann genieße die Ruhe fürs Erste. 
Was du noch machen könntest: Die Defragmentierung abchecken. Nicht dass da eine automatische Defragmentierung zu gewissen Zeiten eingestellt ist.


----------



## TrippleA (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann genieße die Ruhe fürs Erste.
> Was du noch machen könntest: Die Defragmentierung abchecken. Nicht dass da eine automatische Defragmentierung zu gewissen Zeiten eingestellt ist.


Also die Autodefragmentierung ist deaktiviert. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht schaltet sie sich wieder automatisch ein.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Nein, das tut sie eigentlich nicht. 
Tja, mehr fällt mir nicht ein, zumindest nichts von Windows selbst.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur ein Trojaner, der die Festplatte(n) nach Passwörtern abscannt.


----------



## TrippleA (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur ein Trojaner, der die Festplatte(n) nach Passwörtern abscannt.



Ja, Windows. Aber das sagte ich bereits.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Also ich hab auch Vista, und zwar seit über 12 Monaten und bei mir rattert nix (meine FP ist kein Leisetreter). Ständiger Zugriff auf die Festplatte hört sich ziemlich abnorm an, bei dir ist vielleicht sogar wortwörtlich irgendwo der Wurm drin.


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

ich habe bei meinen Vista PCs, alles abgeschaltet was mit unsinnigen vorladen von Tool und Programmen-> (bei einem sehr schnellen PC braucht man das nicht ), und unsinnige  Überprüfungen und Index suche abgestellt , 
seitdem ist ruhe und genau so wie auf meinem XP PC  wenn man dann noch ausreichend 
Ram hat , muss das OS auch nicht mehr so oft auslagern .


----------



## steinschock (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

Ich hab nur 2GB Ram vielleicht ist das ein ne Möglichkeit.

In der nächsten Woche bau ich mein neuen PC mit mehr Ram.

Aber ich glaube irgendwas hab ich übersehen da das nur beim idle anfängt.


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ständiger Festplattenzugriff unter Vista - Ich gebe auf!*

2 GB müsste aber noch  grade noch reichen, wenn man nicht zu viel mit dem PC macht,  wie Video Coden und co. Wenn man mal vom logischen ausgeht , müsste eigentlich das 
autom. vor laden von Programmen, nicht nur die HDD sehr beanspruchen , sondern auch dem Ram Speicher, das laden der Programme geht dann vielleicht  schneller aber bremst das OS ab?


----------

